# Talking Buckys with bucky skins



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I had just received my pack of 3 Bucky lids from Ghostride today in the mail (I got pack #1). I have a couple of "talking" buckys that I wouldn't hesitate to corpsify and use with the bucky lids. However, I don't think I've read anyone's posts that have done this to confirm that there is enough flexibility once everything is cut and trimmed, etc. 

Also, when looking at the skins right out of the package, I'd assume it would be wise to affix it in some way to the skull around the moving jaw. I wouldn't want it too look like a person talking inside a mask.

Has anyone here done this and achieved a satisfactory result. I did a search of the threads and came up empty. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ghostride productions do this. My guess is it works.
http://www.ghostride.com/products/animated_skulls/


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, Dr Morbius.

I didn't think about looking at that section of the Ghostride site.

Any ideas on what type of adhesive to use around the mouth and teeth area as to not appear as sloppy movement? Also, is there a preferred type of paint used by haunters for painting the lids (craft paints, etc.), or just latex or acrylic and a partial "wipe off"? My visitors are able to view close up...so anything provided to give me the best professional look would be appreciated.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If your going for a fresh meat look, I use Permawet from monster makers after the paintin's done, gives it a wet look and seal's it to last longer.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, TD. This is the look I'm looking for. I never heard of monster makers before, but I'll find them by doing a search. I tried experimenting over the weekend by mixing cheap craft paints. The appearance was dull and lifeless and flaked off easily.

As far as affixing the lids around the mouth area, does anyone have any suggestions, or is it not recommended to do at all when jaw movement will be occuring?


----------

